# Kenny's Hanging Them Up



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenny Rogers prepares to hang up his microphone - BBC News

*Kenny Rogers prepares to hang up his microphone*








ImagecopyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionRogers has sold more than 100 million records

It's funny the things you covet most when you are a child - for country music superstar Kenny Rogers it was water sprinklers.

Growing up in poverty on a federal housing estate in Houston, Texas, on his walks to and from school he'd go past wealthy houses, and be amazed by the big jets automatically watering the immaculate lawns.

So when he first made his millions back in the 1970s, he knew exactly how he would celebrate.

Building a massive house with its own 18-hole golf course, he fitted the grounds with hundreds of automated water sprinklers.

Now 78, Rogers says: "I would drive a golf cart out, right into those sprinklers, and it was great fun.

"If I had to pick one word [to describe the feeling], I'd say it was... satisfaction."


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He's had a good run


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

He knows when to fold them. 



Had to say it. Cliché but oh so apropos.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Happy retirement Kenny


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He's still alive? Wow. Okay.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

unrecognizable now...evidently the thing he covetted second most was plastic surgery. he looks more fake than Dolly Parton.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

Like a dried apple doll.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You've got to give the guy respect. He's hung in the game for a long time.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Huh, no more Jackass with Kenny Rogers. Will miss that.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

^^ Maybe that's his retirement gig?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Kenny Rogers prepares to hang up his microphone - BBC News
> 
> *Kenny Rogers prepares to hang up his microphone*


Who is that?
Doesn't look like Kenny Rogers at all...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> Who is that?
> Doesn't look like Kenny Rogers at all...


It doesn't look like the Kenny Rogers I used to know! What a horrible facelift!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> You've got to give the guy respect. He's hung in the game for a long time.


meh...a lot of ppl hang around well past their best-before date for a paycheck. But did he do anything relevant during that time? id say no....esp when you look at a guy like Tony Bennett that did work with lady Gaga for example, something interesting, broadening a listener base.
hes not even a savvy business man...in an era of Trump-sters and Hipsters, he should be re-launching his long defunct clothing line. they would eat up that crap.

I do miss his cheap chicken restaurants though. when I bought my first house in a strange new town (Oakville), it was the first restaurant I went to. lots of choices at good prices.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> meh...a lot of ppl hang around well past their best-before date for a paycheck. But did he do anything relevant during that time? id say no....esp when you look at a guy like Tony Bennett that did work with lady Gaga for example, something interesting, broadening a listener base.
> hes not even a savvy business man...in an era of Trump-sters and Hipsters, he should be re-launching his long defunct clothing line. they would eat up that crap.
> 
> I do miss his cheap chicken restaurants though. when I bought my first house in a strange new town (Oakville), it was the first restaurant I went to. lots of choices at good prices.


I guess it's all perspective. I'm not a fan, but I respect the guy; he did toured and did (I assume) what he wanted.

I'm listening to a Pearl Jam concert right now, and one could argue they're not relevant either, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I guess it's all perspective. I'm not a fan, but I respect the guy; he did toured and did (I assume) what he wanted.
> 
> I'm listening to a Pearl Jam concert right now, and one could argue they're not relevant either, but I'm enjoying it.


I think you and I use words differently.
You said we have to give respect to Kenny for having initial success and doing little else but milk it for the next few decades.
And my response is, no, I don't have to respect that at all. if he wants to do it, that's fine, but it doesn't earn any respect from me. why should it?

that's like saying "you know that guy whos CEO of company X? hes really done nothing in the past 20 years but rest on his laurels and collect a paycheck. You've got to give him respect for that".


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

He still was a crowd favourite. He was here in Gatineau a few years ago and people still loved him.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

not my kind of music, but he's made a good run. I hope I make it that long


----------

